# Butterflies



## lesno1 (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice set.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 6, 2021)

I think #2 is the best of the 3.


----------



## Space Face (Oct 6, 2021)

There's something out with the first one.  Looks like a bit of camera shake/motion blur or similar or perhaps something in PP.  The exif seems to be stripped.

The other two are decent enough tho.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice set.


----------

